# New Loft Build



## redleg23 (May 6, 2009)

I have finally started construction on my new loft. Since, I always enjoy seeing everyone else's lofts, I thought I share mine.


----------



## brown7683 (May 9, 2011)

Looks good you have made more progress then i have been able to accomplish yet.


----------



## redleg23 (May 6, 2009)

Thanks, I worked on it all day today... 90 degree weather


----------



## Ashby Loft (Aug 31, 2007)

Fantastic setting for a loft. What are the dimensions?


----------



## redleg23 (May 6, 2009)

12'x8' 2 sections


----------



## Greek Boy (Apr 12, 2010)

redleg23- Your loft is coming along well and I love where its being built. Out in the open the birds should come right in for a landing with no problem. Ventilation is one of the most important things you can do for your birds. I'm sure you already know this and have given it some thought to how you will incorporate this in to your build. I wish you all the best. -Nick..


----------



## Nomad_Lofts (Apr 12, 2011)

very nice piece of work!!


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

Looks good


----------



## Pip Logan (Oct 6, 2009)

Looking good buddy.


----------



## redleg23 (May 6, 2009)

For ventilation, the expanded metal grating idea came from Nomad lofts and Tom Barnhart. I'm also using corrigated roofing to allow air to escape. I'm definitely trying keep as much air moving without a draft. Thanks for all the compliments!!! I wish it was complete.


----------



## redleg23 (May 6, 2009)

I managed to get the other 2 walls framed and the roof set in place


----------



## birdkeeper (Jun 24, 2009)

loft is looking nice...i really like the location of your loft!


----------



## pigeon is fun (Sep 6, 2010)

its a million dollar view. nice location bro.


----------



## bcr1 (Jun 9, 2009)

Looking good!


----------



## raftree3 (Oct 16, 2010)

So thats what Pa. looks like?


----------



## Birds (Apr 11, 2011)

Will be a 5 star ***** loft for sure . Great view !


----------



## Don Fischer (May 13, 2011)

redleg23 said:


> I managed to get the other 2 walls framed and the roof set in place


I would strongly suggest you put either a wood block from the bottom of those roof rafters to the top of the top plate. You don't have a lot of wood lying on the 2x upright on the top plate. Looks overspanned and a heavy snow load of wet snow could cause you a problem. Don't think I would put metal pockets under tham because of the 2x on edge. Strong wind blowing into it might make the 2x wobble back and forth. A 2x runner under the rafters will support the rafters and the 2x on edge. Other wise it looks great.

I just realized you did it to both sides, I'd definately fix that. What you end up with like you have it is basically rafters made from what looks like 2x2's because you have no suopport under them.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

I was going to say the same thing, had the post ready, then i thought if you sheet the roof that would tie it all together and make it strong enough, but if you are only going to tin it then your right.


----------



## redleg23 (May 6, 2009)

LOL... yes, Hills, Valleys and rivers.


----------



## redleg23 (May 6, 2009)

I realized that after notching them. Yesterday, I did reinforce the rafters with a 2x4. I'm just building this loft as I go... I figured building trusses were more time, miters and money. You guys are definitely right about the snow. Thanks for the suggestions and input.


----------



## NayNay (Mar 16, 2011)

Looking good- and you made awesome progress. 
Who knew Pittsburgh was so pretty? I think y'all have been keeping secrets from the rest of us.


----------



## redleg23 (May 6, 2009)

*Making Progress*

I still need to trim the sides, but hope to start the roof this weekend. I'm using corrigated Ondura over osb plywood.


----------



## Don Fischer (May 13, 2011)

redleg23 said:


> I realized that after notching them. Yesterday, I did reinforce the rafters with a 2x4. I'm just building this loft as I go... I figured building trusses were more time, miters and money. You guys are definitely right about the snow. Thanks for the suggestions and input.


Hope ya don't mind. Instead of building trusses, to much trouble, use the rafter's you have, next time of course. Take those 2x's on edge and lay them flat, makes a double top plate. Then lay one rafter board across the front and back walls. You'll see it touches on only one side of each wall. Draw a line straight up from there with a straight edge. Next measure up that line 1 1/2" and make a level line. You can just lay a short 2x block flat on the wall and against the rafter and draw a line across the top. What you'll have is called a birds mouth, cut it out with a skill saw. Use that rafter to lay out the rest. Just lay it on each one and scribe both birds mouth's. When they are cut out, the level flat will lay flat across the wall. Then a block the same width as the rafters, held against the wall and at the bottom of each rafter will make bird blocks. In each bird block drill holes alonf the top and staple screen over then for ventilation. It will make a stronger roof that is not over span and be much easier to cut out than the way you did it.

If you wanted to make a stop on top of the wall for the siding, simply put a 2x6 top plate on your 2x4 wall and let it hang over the out side, bottom side only. Still put the bird blocks to the bottom of the rafter and everything will close up nicely making it easy to fit the T-111 up to it.

Another way of venting the roof with 2x6 rafter's is to make the bird blocks from 2x4. Set them upright on the outside edge of the wall. Get a roll of 4" vent screen and staple it to the top of tthe rafters above the bird blocks. Then cut the screen down each rafter but not all the way thru. Fold that edge down and staple it to the bird block. Sheet over the top of it and you have a vented roof. Do the same front and back just hold the bird blocks to the outside edge so birds can't get on the wall and nest.


----------



## NayNay (Mar 16, 2011)

Well, I can tell you are 28- I was that fast at your age too. But, not anymore. My brain thinks I am, but my body protests! 
Lookin good man.


----------



## Sunne (Apr 23, 2010)

Looking great keep it up


----------



## Birds (Apr 11, 2011)

Mighty fine looking !


----------



## fireman (Apr 2, 2011)

What a location!


----------



## NayNay (Mar 16, 2011)

And now, we all move to Pittsburgh.


----------



## Birds (Apr 11, 2011)

NayNay said:


> And now, we all move to Pittsburgh.


Good idea NayNay , reckon there is enough room on that hill for a few hundred more lofts and Redlegs could quit his day job and start a loft building company and sell scenic lots .  Mike Tyson hasn't got anything on Redlegs


----------



## Dtl1388 (Jun 3, 2011)

Hello,

A pigeon has been living on my porch for about 2 months now. He hasn't been able to fly but otherwise appears healthy. He's black and white. Are you looking for pigeons or does anyone on here know of anyone in the Pittsburgh area that would take him in? He's a funny little guy. If so feel free to contact me at [email protected] (thats the number "0" in between the name).


----------



## NayNay (Mar 16, 2011)

Kathy's Loft said:


> Good idea NayNay , reckon there is enough room on that hill for a few hundred more lofts and Redlegs could quit his day job and start a loft building company and sell scenic lots .  Mike Tyson hasn't got anything on Redlegs


I'm in- he could sell little cabins next to each loft, and it could be a pigeon commune- lol.


----------



## redleg23 (May 6, 2009)

That sounds good to me!!! But its only a 1/2 acre. lol


----------



## Goingatitagain (Feb 5, 2011)

Redleg ... I'll second that MILLION DOLLAR view. That is a location that every pigeon racer dreams for !! 

Great start on your loft.


----------



## redleg23 (May 6, 2009)

There is one downfall, to this location. There are woods adjoining my property which is excellent cover for cooper hawks.


----------



## NayNay (Mar 16, 2011)

Yep- I have a heavily forested city park half a block away- and a neighborhood full of big trees, including in the way back of my property, and it makes me nervous for sure. I did however recently see a lone crow chase away a full grown bald eagle that was at least 5 times bigger than him. So, crow patrol will help me out, I am sure. I have seen groups of them chase the hawks off plenty of times. Brave and smart, gotta love em.


----------



## redleg23 (May 6, 2009)

This spring, I had a pair of crows make a nest, in those woods and they are still around. I think your right about the crow patrol, I haven't seen a hawk in quite a while.


----------



## NayNay (Mar 16, 2011)

Yup- Apparently they are ruthless defenders of their nests. Lucky for me, there are a lot of crows around here. Plus Owls, which are the hawks only predator. So, I am hoping that my birds will be safe when they get to fly here real soon.

I worry that this could be like the situation I had with racoons eating my chickens- it took em a few years to realize we had the chickens, then they hit em hard. I made the coop vermin proof, and they tried to get in many times before finally giving up. So, Mr Hawk might notice that pigeon is a possible dinner option, and be a stalker. Hoping not, and I will be smart about when I let them out.


----------



## zugbug13 (Sep 10, 2008)

Redleg. Nice job on the loft. I look forward to seeing the finished pictures. Regards, Charlie


----------



## pigeon1984 (Jun 4, 2011)

nice work good luke


----------



## redleg23 (May 6, 2009)

I made some more progress today. The Ondura roofing is complete (mostly) and almost all the plywood is up!!!!


----------



## redleg23 (May 6, 2009)

*My View*

Since so many have commented on "my View", heres some more pics of "my view" from the loft.


----------



## NayNay (Mar 16, 2011)

Oh Now you're just showing of the view for sure-lol.
Looking really good. ;-)


----------



## Wayne Johnson (Oct 1, 2010)

I like your door. I noticed that it opens outward. Saves a lot of space inside.


----------



## redleg23 (May 6, 2009)

Thats funny you mentioned that. I initially installed it to open in, not out. Then realized an easy space saver. I'm planning on having 2 compartments, with 2 sliding doors, also saving space. I'm thinking about a half plywood wall, then slats up to the ceiling. I intially was considering wooden dowels, then saw jand j lofts posting on slatted walls using furring strips. http://jandjlofts.blogspot.com/2011/...ted-walls.html Definitely, a $$$ saver. Thats whats great about this site, everyone shares there ideas and input!! Hey Wayne... I'm only an hour north of Morgantown, WV... not to far from ya.


----------



## Birds (Apr 11, 2011)

Looking good !! A 5 Star loft with a 5 star view . Wow!


----------



## birdkeeper (Jun 24, 2009)

what a great site you have there for your birds. they will enjoy flying around that area because of the openness and no electric lines. loft looks good and kinda reminds of a robot's face...lol


----------



## redleg23 (May 6, 2009)

*The Painting Process*

It was 92 degrees today. I managed to get started painting!! I want to get the sides done, then hang all the trim boards.


----------



## Birds (Apr 11, 2011)

Looks fantastic , when you are done , feel free to come spend a few days R&R . We have luxury hammers and nails . lol All jokes aside that is a really nice loft , I know there are many that envy you . lol Including myself .


----------



## redleg23 (May 6, 2009)

LOL... I appreciate that! Kathy how is your project going? Have you been able to make any progress?


----------



## Greek Boy (Apr 12, 2010)

Redleg23 - Loft is looking really good. With all this heat nows the time to check out your ventilation system. Cool air in from bottom or down low and out at highest point. You could test it with a lit cigarette and watch where it goes. I see where the air comes in at the back floor but is your exhaust large enough? Only you can decide after testing it for yourself. I wish all the luck in the world. Again what a great open area you have. It should be easy to train the birds to land only on your loft. Nick..


----------



## redleg23 (May 6, 2009)

*V-Perches*

I managed to install my V-perches today. I used a 2x4 and 2 pcs of 1x4 furring strips, mitered on a 45 deg angles, to deflect droppings. I also have finished the 2 doors for both sections!!


----------



## redleg23 (May 6, 2009)

*New Pics!!*

Heres some pics of the perches and the one wall. I decided to use 1/2 wire mesh, instead of a slatted wall. I'm getting alittle anxious to move my breeders


----------

